# new colors for 2004!



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

http://www.minicooperonline.com/mod...14&file=index&action=viewtopic&topic=11081&22

I love pepper white, my favorite color! not sure what my girlfriend will end up ordering, her fav changes daily... now she has more colors to choose from...

maybe gold! 

--Andrew


----------

